# Tour Göttingen-Kassel-Diemelstadt-Bielefeld-Dissen



## onkel (15. September 2013)

Hallo, 
ich möchte am Einheitswochenende die obige Tour mit dem Mtb fahren. Für die einzelnen Etappen suche ich noch Routenvorschläge. Ohne Zweifel gibt es auf dem Weg sehr reizvolle Wanderwege, nur kenne ich die nicht. Gesetzt ist der Hermannsweg ab Bielefeld. Und von Diemelstadt führt wohl auch ein Fernwanderweg nach Bi, aber wie komme ich am traillastigsten von Gö nach KS und von dort nach Diemelstadt? Wer hat Ideen? Würde mich über Anregungen sehr freuen. Danke!


----------



## onkel (17. September 2013)

Hm, schade, aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was nach. Ab Diemelstadt werde ich den Eggeweg nehmen. Dieser führt von Marsberg nach Detmold. Das sind rund 75 km mit wenigen Höhenmetern. http://www.wanderkompass.de/Nordrhein-Westfalen/eggeweg.html

Ich hoffe, dass ich das in 5 Stunden geschafft haben werde, denn der Tag ist dann noch lang.

In Detmold biege ich auf den Hermannsweg ein. Bis Dissen sind es dann noch mal 57 km, allerdings mit deutlich mehr Höhenmetern. Noch mal 5 Stunden. http://www.wanderkompass.de/Nordrhein-Westfalen/hermannsweg.html

Wenn das Wetter mies ist, lasse ich mich ein morgens ein bisschen shutteln, dann mache ich nur 100 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel (17. Oktober 2013)

http://eisenschweinkader.org/archives/2013/10/16/herkules-ging-es-am-arsch-vorbei/

Kerle Kiste, da sitzt ihr in meiner alten Heimat und in einem absoluten MTB-Paradies und dann ist hier nix los.


----------

